# Need ID for vintage POLA LGB stuff ! ?



## GscaleTed (May 13, 2010)

Hi ALL!
I just got ahold of a bunch of older POLA/LGB G scale stuff. I'm trying to figure out what this stuff is ! 
The 2 stands...I THINK are tools for maintaining steam trains. The one that isn't mounted says POLA/LGB. So what are they really ?

The other thing is marked POLA*G, and has 2 dates 1983 and 1997. And a number of 918-01-00 which I can't find anywhere! I THINK this is a sand pit for traction, again that would be a guess! Just what did POLA call it and a kit number ?

MANY thanks, GTed 

I haven't done this in a while...not shure if pix will show or if you have to click on them ! 










"


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Actually, I don't think that is a pile of sand. I think it is a pile of "shi-" and is supposed to model a steaming pile of manure. I believe that the Pola smoke generator fits inside and the smoke comes out the holes representing the pile "fermenting." It is up to the user to put some representative "shi-" on top of the plastic "heap."


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

3rd pic. is there ash pit tools and hanger 965 *ash remover* 









dick


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Its sand! 
the sand pit went with a sand house:

Pola Sand Loader Depot 

I dont know what the holes are for though?
Is there a speaker inside it?

Scot


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 03 Nov 2013 11:39 AM 
Its sand! 
the sand pit went with a sand house:

Pola Sand Loader Depot 

I dont know what the holes are for though?
Is there a speaker inside it?

Scot

Manure! As with most POLA, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

oh wow! 
looks like the same molds were used for both the manure and the sand pits.. 










so it could be either.. 
but based on the hole, for smoke?, Teds is probably originally the manure pit.. 

Scot


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's a picture showing the "steaming heap" fermenting, hence the holes for the POLA smoke unit.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

yes the manure bin is the same as the sanding bin, as I have both. 
The grate is for the manure pit smoke unit, and appears on both the manure and sand pit models. the sand pit obviously doesn't use the grate, or come with a smoker 

I purchased the manure bin on close out, as POLA was becoming a bit harder to find, with the single purpose of making it a branch line coaling bin, which I did, by covering it with....coal! 
A model movable conveyor belt does the work on my line, but a series of buckets and a hoist would be nice too. 
The manure pit, fyi, has many plastic sprues of straw -like moldings to be sprinkled and piled over the sand molding, and, has a full size POLA smoker with huge reservoir, and if I recall, a single chicken, tools and a wheelbarrow, and a pump, to pump out the pile. 

otoh, the sanding bin, simply places a molded 'board panel' over the smoke grate.


----------

